# Basement Finish Prices?



## ZMAN (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey all, I have just bid a basement finish job in central Jersey. Here is how she breaks down.
2160 sqft.
2x4 wood frame
r-13 insul
all elect to code
1/2 rock
Full bath. shower stall 50'' wall tile,w/ejection pump. roughly 60 sqft
30 sqft wetbar
sectioned off home theater room
3 zone utility room with storage closets
Home gym area w/ french doors
4 built in closets
60% hard ceiling, 40% 2x2 suspension
approx 32 6 in. recessed cans
trim/paint
no egress ...all materials must come thru home


I ask homeowner to purchase aside from estimate
all tile
mirror
bath fixtures
light trims and bulbs 
carpeting
I charged him 17.00 sqft or 38,000.00
How do you guys feel I have done on this price? 
Homeowner doesnt answer the phone anymore!!!!!


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

ZMAN said:


> Homeowner doesnt answer the phone anymore!!!!!


Then you lucked out because you were going to eat s**t on that job IMO. It probably shoulda been somewhere around twice that amount.


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

I'm with the above poster- at $17/sf, you'd be better off working at Home Depot- you'd make more per hour.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Uh...How long have you been doing this?

If you have stepped foot into a basement before, the first thing you learn is that you throw SF pricing out the friggin awning window.

Bob, I'm getting aggravated again. I was OK for a while, but it's getting the best of me.


----------



## Stevelsc8721 (Feb 21, 2008)

*basements*

There is a company doing basements for $ 9,999.99 for 1000 sq ft with all the goodies. Look it up, I do it for $ 39.00 a sq ft no floors, what is up with people who don't know what to charge for their services I have come against this company a fee times and saw the results. We are all done folks, the Usa is a done deal, The people who blew us up now have rights and Obama says we will take our enemies to court, that will work. 

WE are done, I,m glad I'm old, Obama as president holly s------------t


----------



## bjg5240 (May 8, 2006)

ZMAN said:


> Hey all, I have just bid a basement finish job in central Jersey. Here is how she breaks down.
> 2160 sqft.
> 2x4 wood frame
> r-13 insul
> ...



Be thankful he hasn't called. As as precaution, you should think about changing YOUR phone number just in case he does. Looks to me like you would lose your @$$ on that job.


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

Greg Di said:


> Uh...How long have you been doing this?
> 
> If you have stepped foot into a basement before, the first thing you learn is that you throw SF pricing out the friggin awning window.
> 
> *Bob, I'm getting aggravated again. I was OK for a while, but it's getting the best of me*.


I know the feeling. I've been bouncing around the threads here for a few days now, after taking a few months off from CT. Seems nothing has changed, so I think it's time to go away again......


----------



## ZMAN (Jun 1, 2005)

No actually i have been on my own for a short time now. This would be my 4th basement. by far the largest. The last three I charged only labor and had the homeowner pay for materials. 
No big deal, just tell them they were too late getting back to me. Live and learn. Thanks all!!!!


----------



## ZMAN (Jun 1, 2005)

P.S. If I were to have done any more than 3 of these , I wouldnt have to ask about pricing here.


----------



## ZMAN (Jun 1, 2005)

UPDATE!!!!! I finally got in touch with the homeowner. He says I have the highest estimate 38,000.00. Others are 24,000.00-28,000.00 and 33,000.00. He wants 1 more estimate. Do you think he is full of it or what??


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

dont do it, pass, its no good to work for a shopper, let him use the cheap guy and get a **** job...


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Im young too, there is alot to learn!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Cut the kid a break, imagine the stuff
we woulda asked, if there was a place 
to ask it...
if a woodchuck could chuck wood?:blink:


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

neolitic said:


> Cut the kid a break, imagine the stuff
> we woulda asked, if there was a place
> to ask it...
> if a woodchuck could chuck wood?:blink:


True enough. It just seems like a shooting fish in a barrel kinda night. Except for the responding to 3 year old post that is.:w00t:http://www.contractortalk.com/showpost.php?p=454326&postcount=8


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

OCRS said:


> True enough. It just seems like a shooting fish in a barrel kinda night. Except for the responding to 3 year old post that is.:w00t:http://www.contractortalk.com/showpost.php?p=454326&postcount=8


And I thought it was just my pain meds:blink::laughing:


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Bob Kovacs said:


> I know the feeling. I've been bouncing around the threads here for a few days now, after taking a few months off from CT. Seems nothing has changed, so I think it's time to go away again......


Yeah, but you have to admit that sometimes it like watching a car accident. Morbidly fascinating.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Greg Di said:


> Yeah, but you have to admit that sometimes it like watching a car accident. Morbidly fascinating.


Got to admit it's worth wading a bit
for the few gems that do turn up.:thumbsup:
After all, it can be entertaining.


----------



## Destroyer1973 (Jun 20, 2008)

Can I post?


----------



## Destroyer1973 (Jun 20, 2008)

Jesus Christ, about time, ate three posts on me!


----------



## Destroyer1973 (Jun 20, 2008)

Got an hour into this kid, better appreciate it, God sure knows that no homeowner really appreciates what we do


----------



## Destroyer1973 (Jun 20, 2008)

Here goes,

Basements are bull.... seen my share...

Get your money - your low..... WAY low...

A homeowner will pay 30,000.00 for a car, 10,000 for his teeth (co pay) , 20,000.00 for a wedding, and 30,000.00 in property taxes (where I am)...

This guy called you back - saying your high.... tells me two things...

ONE... You've been reccomended by word of mouth..

TWO... He's seen other jobs you've done in the community (probably townhomes... no, you didint mention that...

Se yourself for what you are...

Your a doctor...

A lawyer...

A dentist...

Point is, your someone HE needs! He wouldint repair his own teeth, nor perform his own surgery... he wont finish his own basement either... get your money and take care of your kids

My two cents


----------



## pfloyd (Feb 28, 2008)

Stevelsc8721 said:


> There is a company doing basements for $ 9,999.99 for 1000 sq ft with all the goodies. Look it up, I do it for $ 39.00 a sq ft no floors, what is up with people who don't know what to charge for their services I have come against this company a fee times and saw the results. We are all done folks, the Usa is a done deal, The people who blew us up now have rights and Obama says we will take our enemies to court, that will work.
> 
> WE are done, I,m glad I'm old, Obama as president holly s------------t


Wow, nice segway into a totally unrelated subject! The people who "blew you up" are actually dead and Obama really has nothing to do with the cost of a finished basement. You just had 8 years of Bush and you are worried about Obama??Just to clarify for you. I'm glad you're old too, curmudgeons such as yourself are taking up all the good oxygen and need to hurry up and kick off.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

pfloyd said:


> Wow, nice segway into a totally unrelated subject! The people who "blew you up" are actually dead and Obama really has nothing to do with the cost of a finished basement. You just had 8 years of Bush and you are worried about Obama??Just to clarify for you. I'm glad you're old too, curmudgeons such as yourself are taking up all the good oxygen and need to hurry up and kick off.


 
But you're Canadian!


ZMAN said:


> UPDATE!!!!! I finally got in touch with the homeowner. He says I have the highest estimate 38,000.00. Others are 24,000.00-28,000.00 and 33,000.00. He wants 1 more estimate. Do you think he is full of it or what??


You have the highest estimate? yet he bothered to call you back? think for a moment. 

you are ridiculously low and the homeowner knows he has found his mark and seeing if he can get you even lower.


----------



## pfloyd (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes, I'm Canadian. Thanks for the update. Since the USA feels it has the right to start wars and invade other countries , the rest of the world feels it has the right to show interest in whether the finely educated US population will elect another dip**** or not. Capice?:thumbup::no:


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

*way cheep*

I think you should x2 that price . You mite want to add up the mat 18000 then add labor. Try 600 a day for about 30 days17000 +- dry wall sub ,elec, plumbing, hvac, tile,paint,ect 55000 cost + overhead & profit30%16500. = 70,000 ++++++++ This is how my last basement job went .I think this was on the cheep side but the HO was very sweet and we hit it off .She cuts hair , paints nails , ect .All day she talks about her sweet new basement and my phone rings .


----------



## Marky Stone (Jul 10, 2008)

Change your phone number!


----------

